# Engine air filter change interval



## TonyPrin (Feb 26, 2017)

What is the proper change interval for a Nissan engine air filter? Up to now I've changed my engine air filter annually as I do mostly highway driving on typical roads and average under 12,000 miles per year. My last air filter change was May 2016 and since then I've done only 8,000 miles.

The cost is, of course, inconsequential but I'm primarily interested because I know my slightly dirty air filter probably filters better than a new one.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The air filter change interval varies a bit between the car model years. On most Altimas, as an example, it's every 30,000 mi under standard conditions. I've got a 2012 Altima and I change mine every 15,000 mi but that's me.


----------

